# Notebook Problem (ruckelt und kurzzeitige Blackscreens)



## delight52 (11. Oktober 2018)

Guten Abend 
Ich habe seit längerem das Problem, dass wenn ich ein Spiel spiele (League of Legends) das ich in das spiel reinkomme aber dann wenige Sekunden später ruckler und kurzzeitige Blackscreens habe.  Oft bzw. fast immer ist es dann so das sich der Laptop komplett aufhängt und nur ein seltsames Geräusch ertönt, bis ich das Gerät dann über die Power Taste ausschalte (anders geht es dann nicht).
Nachdem ich alles mögliche versucht habe (Treiber aktuallisieren, Einstellungen überprüfen und letzten Ende neu aufsetzen) habe ich es einfach gelassen und es nicht mehr versucht das Problem zu fixen.... bis heute
Heute habe ich bemerkt, dass diese Probleme nicht auftreten, wenn ich das Netzteil weglasse und so "spiele" (FPS rate geht ohne Netzteil in den Keller).
Nun meine Frage an euch: woran könnte das liegen? Eventuell am Netzteil oder doch etwas anderes?
Ich benutze ein Lenovo z51

Vielen dank schonmal für die Hilfe 

Lg

PS: ich hoffe ich habe das im richtigen Froum geteilt ^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Oktober 2018)

Hallo delight52!

Willkommen im PCGHe-Forum! 



delight52 schrieb:


> Eventuell am Netzteil oder doch etwas anderes?


 Beim Laptop nicht.
Ist die Lüftung sauber?
Ist der PC malwarefrei:
AdwCleaner | heise Download ?


----------



## gekipptesBit (11. Oktober 2018)

Schau mal in der Systemsteuerung bei den Energieoptionen nach, ob nicht irgendeine neue Tuningsoftware im Hintergrund was da umgestellt hat. War mal bei mir der Fall und hatte Minimaltakt und Maximaltakt auf 100% eingestellt, das heißt die Laptopcpu ging nicht zu trotteln sodas beide Kerne auf Volllast liefen.


----------



## theoturtle (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde spontan auf Überhitzung der Grafikkarte tippen in dem Fall. Auf jeden Fall würde ich mal die Temperaturen prüfen.
Ohne Netzteil fährt die nicht den vollen lauf, daher die Ruckler. WEnn das Netzteil dran ist und die entsprechend Stoff gibt gibts erst kurze aussetzer, meist geppart mit zurücksetzen des Treibers. 
Wenns dann aber einfach zu heiss wird schaltet was ab und der Rechner hängt.
Da eine Neuinstallation ja wohl auch bereits versucht wurde sollte es nicht unbedingt an diverser Software liegen. Dennoch eignet sich ein frisches System immer am Besten zur Fehleranalyse.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Oktober 2018)

Welches Lenovo z51 genau?
Davon gibt's dutzende Konfigs!


----------

